# Most played army? -poll



## tjmanifest (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a 40k player looking to get into fantasy. I'm having a lot of trouble deciding which to play, and I have a question:

-What are the most played armies in your gaming circle?

I would prefer not to show up to the local gaming store looking for a fight, only to find that all my potential opponents have the same army!

Please note that you can select more than one option if there is a tie. Also this poll ends on 12/6/2011, so please vote!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

These sort of polls are eternal... just search and you'll find a whole buttload of them.

In general though the most common armies tend to be VC, lizardmen and DE. Brettonians and WE are normally pretty rare, but that's for good reason: they're both pretty hard to play with.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I Find that Dwarfs and WoC are very prevalent also.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

Eh, it sounds like what you're really curious about it your own club anyway. I have no doubt that Tim/Steve is right, but in the couple (admittedly small) clubs I've been a part of I've never even seen VC, so your best bet is to check with those guys instead of online.


----------



## tjmanifest (May 12, 2011)

Wow I thought this was a pretty good forum; now I find people being more than happy to criticize, but reluctant to offer any help. Just so you know, I searched thoroughly, and found nothing current or exact enough for my liking. Besides, the warhammer fantasy section could use some more traffic, so why be rude to the person who is genuinely seeking helpful information? I thought a moderator would know that.
All those who kindly voted and had only nice words to say, please ignore this rant, and feel good about yourself for not being a rude person.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I suggested there are other polls to find your answers on...
I even skipped ahead and just gave you the answers... 

...My god, how did you ever survive such rudeness.


----------



## tjmanifest (May 12, 2011)

You look like the jerk, buddy, not I. This is supposed to be a friendly gaming community, so don't ruin it. I know how to search for information, and wouldn't have posted this poll without searching elsewhere first. However, you automatically decide to criticize my post without much thought. Sure, you divulged some helpful information, but not until proclaiming your distaste for "(t)hese sort of polls." I realize nobody's perfect, but would it kill you, or anyone, to be kind just because it's better than the alternative? This is a civilized age, so let's act civil. 

Also bear in mind that there must be others in search of which army is played the most, and this poll will be their best source because it is current and easy to find.

On a positive note, I've decided to go with High Elves! Thanks to all you voters! I couldn't wait any longer, and now that I see that HE aren't overly prevalent, I went with them.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Bit late I know but the most prevelenat armies in my area are High Elves, Warriors of Chaos and Skaven


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

tjmanifest said:


> You look like the jerk, buddy, not I. This is supposed to be a friendly gaming community, so don't ruin it. I know how to search for information, and wouldn't have posted this poll without searching elsewhere first. However, you automatically decide to criticize my post without much thought. Sure, you divulged some helpful information, but not until proclaiming your distaste for "(t)hese sort of polls." I realize nobody's perfect, but would it kill you, or anyone, to be kind just because it's better than the alternative? This is a civilized age, so let's act civil.


Yet your the one slagging off and insulting a forum moderator who answered your question nicely and voted in your poll. 

Also, I'd sugest your flat out lying, and completly incapable of doing a search since in all of 30 seconds of using the search function, I've found many similar threads and polls just as Tim said there were...

Frankly, the only jerk I see here is you.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes to be clear Tim's first post was a helpful statement directed in such a way to help a new member who may not have considered searching for similar threads. Your response was a bit unwarrented. If you had simply stated that the other polls were not done to your liking that would have been sufficient. 

And what sort of thought was he lacking? I have seen many repeat threads posted by people who genuinely didn't know how to search.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] your abuse of tim/steve is completely unfounded and rude.

the end.


----------



## tjmanifest (May 12, 2011)

Please read:

"I realize nobody's perfect, but would it kill you, or anyone, to be kind just because it's better than the alternative? This is a civilized age, so let's act civil."

To all you guys with the rude comments, try to put yourself in my shoes for a second. Lets pretend that you were having difficulty deciding which army to play, so to help you decide, you searched multiple forums and the internet to see which armies are the most common. Lets also say that you couldn't find enough polls or posts to really help you make a decision. The next logical step would be to post a poll of your own, which is what I did.

Next, let's pretend that a moderator was the first person to post on your poll, and he told you "(t)hese sort of polls are eternal... just search and you'll find a whole buttload of them." How would you feel then? I would put money on it that most of you would be at least a little offended.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

tjmanifest said:


> Please read:
> 
> "I realize nobody's perfect, but would it kill you, or anyone, to be kind just because it's better than the alternative? This is a civilized age, so let's act civil."
> 
> ...


To recap:

1) having been here a mite longer than you I have found that Tim/Steve is nothing but helpful, and that any insult you bore was of your own preception.
2) I would not have been offended by his comment as it is truth, and you obviously did not search, as I also found several relevant threads. 
3) Trollers gonna troll..... You are the only one making a big deal out of nothing. You have a problem with how we operate no one is making you stay.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually first response for me at least: Either "Oh, what search terms should I have used to find them?" or "I was hoping for -insert criteria here- so that's why I made this one, but thanks anyway."

It is perfectly natural for mods to want to have as few repeat threads as possible.

It took me ruined reputations on two forums to learn not to overreact and to back down when appropriate. I hope you learn faster than I did.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> To recap:
> 
> 1) having been here a mite longer than you I have found that Tim/Steve is nothing but helpful, and that any insult you bore was of your own preception.
> 2) I would not have been offended by his comment as it is truth, and you obviously did not search, as I also found several relevant threads.
> 3) Trollers gonna troll..... You are the only one making a big deal out of nothing. You have a problem with how we operate no one is making you stay.


Quoted for Truth.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, thanks for all the support guys, but lets try to be nice to the nooby.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12065
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=24277
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42992
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76619
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=81129

Those were the various 'played army' polls I could find now it isn't 6am and I'm not rushing out to work. I would put money on there being more but those can be found by other people.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

In my mind, the answer changes over time, especially with new army books.

In our area/region, the armies are pretty balanced this year, especially with 8th edition creating more balance and the emphasis on sports and painting and sometimes soft comp scoring in the overall results. Depending on the tourney, we are seeing warriors of chaos and orcs and goblins the most often the largest contingent followed by skaven, dark elves, and lizardmen. High elves were popular but are declining in numbers due to being less competitive. Bretts and Wood Elves are really the only two armies that are not seen as often (but we typically will see at least one or two or more of these armies being played in tourneys fo 60+ players). Beastmen also are played a bit less often.


----------



## tjmanifest (May 12, 2011)

Ok guys thanks for coming around, (most of you) and trying to steer the conversation back in the right direction. Much appreciated!

Apologies to Tim/Steve, whose intention was not to offend; +rep

+rep to olderplayer for the great post!

+rep to samules for good advice!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

overall besides new book which you will see armies come back from the dead.

you will find its very diffient from club to club.

for example in my local club there are 5 WoC players there however the other one l go in to the city only see me and one other guy.

the ones l see most offten (overall though 5 to 6 area's) is WoC though.


----------

